# annoying rattle



## stuntplus (Jan 9, 2009)

i have a 2003 350z and i have this annoying rattle on the left side it can't b heard from the outside but the driver will hear it as long as the wheel hits a pebble or evn a bump in the road i was wandering if anyone else had this problem cause i dnt even want 2 drive the car because of that annoying rattle and it is the front wheel driver side


----------

